# Taking meds before a blood test



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

I just had a blood test done this morning. (Kaiser doc will only run a TSH, Free T4 and a total T3) I took my Naturethroid as I always do and went and had the test done.
The only test back so far is the total T3 - 151 (range 87-178) I am 85% of the range. I know this isn't the best test but does that number look good? When this all started I was at 96, then 109 and now 151. Should I have waited to take my Naturethroid until after the test? 
I have ordered my own Free T3, but haven't sent in in yet.
This hashi's is driving me crazy. I feel pretty good, still have icky days but getting the dose right is hard. I don't want to go hyper, but when I don't take enough, I feel even worse. :sad0049:


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

When did you take it when you had your levels tested previously? Have you been consistent about when you take your meds and when you get your blood drawn?

There doesn't seem to be a "rule" on this. Personally, I get my blood drawn first thing in the morning, THEN I take my meds.


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

I would think it is more important to be consistent than whether or not to take your medication. Even if the blood test measures or doesn't measure your medication, it still is an accurate measurement of what is going on. However, if one blood test includes newly taken medication and the next does not, that could cause an inequity in labs which are harder to see a trend with.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

The drugs stay in your system for some time, so not taking them before the test doesn't make too much sense. Just be consistent.


----------

